# Training music



## Peasnall (Oct 26, 2004)

Does anyone know of any good Boxing/weightlifting/running music that i can listen to while i train.

Thanx


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

barry manilow


----------



## plouffe (Oct 26, 2004)

Rap.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> barry manilow




Milli Vanilli


----------



## Kurt_wylde (Oct 26, 2004)

The Theme from 'Rocky'.
Never beaten, always the champ.. hearing it makes every man in the world feel the urge to get off their fat ass and do some push ups.. fact.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Milli Vanilli




I love you


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I love you


no................................. i love you


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> no................................. i love you




yes but I love you more.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh you could listen to NKOTB ( if you don't know what that is then you better figure it out )


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Oh you could listen to NKOTB ( if you don't know what that is then you better figure it out )



NKOTB!!!  GOOD CALL!!!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Frank Sinatra




Gotta love sinatra!!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

I think he should do his bench press to "Bel Biv Devoe"


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I think he should do his bench press to "Bel Biv Devoe"




Yes but which song?

Poison or Do me???


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yes but which song?
> 
> Poison or Do me???


----------



## DOMS (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey, thanks for scarring me for life you two.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Hey, thanks for scarring me for life you two.


Oh no need to be scared. Patrick has full permission to comfort you    (tip: If you vote him in for "_Member you'd like to ()"_ you will rapidly get on his good side)


----------



## timt (Oct 26, 2004)

kmfdm
mdfmk
nin
manson


----------



## DOMS (Oct 26, 2004)

Ummm...scarring's root word is "scar" not "scare".  That would have been "sca*r*ing" me more life. 

"Patrick has full permission to comfort you" - shutupntra1n

Color me silly but, if I had to go for someone to comfort me on this thread, I'd don't think  it would be Patrick.


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

I do my deadlifts to Bobby Brown, the one and only.







Its my prerogative.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I do my deadlifts to Bobby Brown, the one and only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew we would meet up again in this thread


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Ummm...scarring's root word is "scar" not "scare". That would have been "sca*r*ing" me more life.
> 
> "Patrick has full permission to comfort you" - shutupntra1n
> 
> Color me silly but, if I had to go for someone to comfort me on this thread, I'd don't think it would be Patrick.


I was busting P's chops... nothing gay about you or anything.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 26, 2004)

i currently don't own a CD player but i imagine if i did then it would be something along the lines of Pantera, Ill Nino, NIN, Metallica (i'm a noob to Rock/Metal but i still can't hear the difference between old and new Metallica), Coal Chamber etc.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 26, 2004)

motley crue baby    there is no substitute


----------



## DOMS (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I was busting P's chops... nothing gay about you or anything.






Yanick, don't get a CD player, get an MP3 player.  It can hold more songs and has no moving parts, so no skipping.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 26, 2004)

ipod holds 5000 songs


----------



## Yanick (Oct 26, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Yanick, don't get a CD player, get an MP3 player.  It can hold more songs and has no moving parts, so no skipping.



Well i do have an MD player, but it is so old and i haven't used it in so long that i lost the wire that uploads songs onto the minidisc, and i can't find just the wire anywhere.  Next thing i'm getting, is going to be an Ipod, but that thing is really expensive...i'm most likely gonna go and get some cheapshit CD player for like 50 bucks just because its so cheap.


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Well i do have an MD player, but it is so old and i haven't used it in so long that i lost the wire that uploads songs onto the minidisc, and i can't find just the wire anywhere. Next thing i'm getting, is going to be an Ipod, but that thing is really expensive...i'm most likely gonna go and get some cheapshit CD player for like 50 bucks just because its so cheap.


I bought my mp3 player on ebay, from a company that sells tons of them. I bought mine for like 45 bucks, ive seen them go much lower. Works perfect. Ive prolly had it 4 months, use it every night. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=48686&item=5727482031&rd=1


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

I think what IM needs is a sticky devoted to this same thread    jk

All seriousness: Chevelle, Tool, Korn


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> All seriousness: Chevelle, Tool, Korn


Ummmm...

I do believe you forgot Rob & Fab.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ummmm...
> 
> I do believe you forgot Rob & Fab.


  ahhhh this is where I have misled you.  I keep that for the slow groove tunes if ya get my drift


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> ahhhh this is where I have misled you.  I keep that for the slow groove tunes if ya get my drift


 

So THAT is why you insisted on me listening to them with you the other night....


It all makes sense now.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

>


That looks like Fab there on the right.


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

Slow Jam?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 26, 2004)

the best jam


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

These infomercials are the funniest:


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> These infomercials are the funniest:



     those CDs suck nuts!!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 26, 2004)

.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> .




unbelievable group!!  great CD too.


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> unbelievable group!! great CD too.


But to work out to?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> But to work out to?




Hell yeah.  I work out to different stuff.  Sometimes I like working out to softer music because it calms my mind and relaxes me.  Sometimes the heavy stuff gets me so pumped up betewen sets that I can't lift because I have expended so much energy listneing to it.  LOL


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

Okay I work out to Enigma :bounce:


----------



## Mudge (Oct 26, 2004)

Enigma is cool, but to work out to? ehh


----------



## Mudge (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Sometimes I like working out to softer music because it calms my mind and relaxes me.  Sometimes the heavy stuff gets me so pumped up betewen sets that I can't lift because I have expended so much energy listneing to it.  LOL



Yngwie J. Malmsteen when I want to relax, but generally for me I "relax" mentally between sets. I walk away from the bench or whatever, look around and so on.


----------



## Du (Oct 26, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> but generally for me I "relax" mentally between sets. I walk away from the bench or whatever, look around and so on.


You and me both. My headphones stay on, the hard music keeps on. If I listen to relaxing music, I relax too quick and cant get a good set.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 26, 2004)

I was joking about listening to Enigma during sets. Thats the stuff I like after when it's bed time   I love Enigma 

Oh and I almost forgot..... HIYA MUDGE


----------



## dAMvN (Oct 26, 2004)

I listin to   NONPOINT!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 26, 2004)

I listen to good, new-fashioned (well it's not old...) rap.  It usually gets me pretty pumped.  Oh, and whoever was gonna buy an MP3 player before, I'd get a Dell Jukebox - they're really cheap and hold like 9,000 songs.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 26, 2004)

Run DMC


----------



## DOS Forever (Oct 26, 2004)

"Frontier Psychiatrist"-The Avalanches (good luck getting a legal copy)
Rocky Themesong
"Release yo'self"-Method Man
Slipknot, Manson; lots
Anything else that has a beat...

oh, yeah, Stairway to Heavon is mandatory.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 26, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Yanick, don't get a CD player, get an MP3 player. It can hold more songs and has no moving parts, so no skipping.


And have a full color LCD screen so you can also watch videos ... but so does a good palm pilot. They are about the same $$$$ too.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh yeah ... anything hard and edgy.  Especially after the first 10 minutes its gotta be heavy for me ...


----------



## Vieope (Oct 26, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I love you





			
				shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> no................................. i love you





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> yes but I love you more.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 26, 2004)

DOS Forever said:
			
		

> "Frontier Psychiatrist"-The Avalanches


_"I’m afraid expulsion is the only answer
It’s the opinion of the entire staff that dexter is criminally insane" _


----------



## DOMS (Oct 26, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> And have a full color LCD screen so you can also watch videos ... but so doeas a good palm pilot.  They are about the same $$$$ too.




Not all MP3 players are horribly expensive.

128 Megs / 5.5 meg MP3s = 23 songs
23 songs * 5 min per song =  115 minutes of music (just under two hours)


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 26, 2004)

*Led zepplin!!!!*

They make me want to scream out  and just band the weights, I lift harder when I listen to them. Especialy "whole lotta love".


----------



## PeterGunz (Oct 26, 2004)

Throwdown, it always seems to make me want to hurt people


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Oct 27, 2004)

*anyone with suggestions...*

anyone with suggestions on a good & cheap mp3 player..or should i jst wait till christmas for an hp iPod


----------



## Vise (Oct 27, 2004)

listen to whatever gets you hyped.  for me, i started lifting at my school gym where we would only listen to hip-hop and r&b so that is what i listen to now.  a lot of people prefer fast paced music to increase their workout intensity.


----------



## timt (Oct 27, 2004)

micheal jackson


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 27, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> motley crue baby    there is no substitute


Motley always ROCKS, I also use KISS!!!


----------

